# Grass vs. Chicken poop!



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

I have the feeling that the chicken poop is winning the battle...


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Your lawn will be bare after the chickens get done with it. Then all you'll have is dirt and chicken poop.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

8/28/15
View attachment 21026

7/29/16
View attachment 21027


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

dawg53 said:


> Your lawn will be bare after the chickens get done with it. Then all you'll have is dirt and chicken poop.


My flock has run of the property, I don't have any bare spots in the lawn but I have poop on the porch and everywhere else.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My chickens have no lawn. I hate it. But nothing I can do.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> My flock has run of the property, I don't have any bare spots in the lawn but I have poop on the porch and everywhere else.


LOL. I leave my "chicken shoes" in the patio before walking in the house.


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> LOL. I leave my "chicken shoes" in the patio before walking in the house.


Me too, Dawg! My pen is quite large and they free-range for a couple hours each evening, but I still don't have any grass in the pen.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> 8/28/15
> View attachment 21026
> 
> 7/29/16
> View attachment 21027


Show off!...........


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Nm,it looks like you live in the middle of a field like I do,The only difference is I have tree lines on all 4 sides so I don't have to look at anybody or anything except my property most of the year.The pine tree side is blocked all year and is on the west side where all the wind comes from and has saved this property from staight-line winds a couple of times,I was amazed cuz one time the trees stopped the wind/small tornado and it followed the tree line and went across the street and took out the whole back wall of a garage and someone else's whole trailer further down the road.I love trees!


----------

